# Deng



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Luol Deng is the perfect player for the Bobcats to build a Franchise around. With that said, I don't think he wants to leave Duke with a loss in the Final 4, especially how it happened. So what do you think, will Deng enter the NBA draft, and should Charlotte take him if he does?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I do not see him leaving. With Deng, I believe he feels that he has some unfinished business left, and if he has studied the new recruits Duke will be recieving next year, he will want to make another championship run. But if he does declare, yes Charlotte should take him.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

If Duke would have won the title this year i would assume he would come out and yes i agree he would be perfect for the Bobcats. Next year i think Duke is the clear cut favorite to win the national championship and then Luol will declare.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He'd better go with Livingston, either way. Duke needs both of them to survive in the tougher ACC next year. UNC will improve a lot, but so will Wake (unless Paul pulls a Mike Williams) and GT. Probably MD and Virginia as well.


----------



## pacersrule31 (Mar 24, 2004)

if livingston goes to the draft, then i think deng would too. he'd realize that the ACC would be much tougher and taht he'd be a high pick anyway. and yes, they should take him if he's there. he's a terrific player.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i have a feeling livingston is gonna go and deng will follow. even with deng but without livingston duke wouldnt even be the favorite to win the acc let alone the title. i would have unc and wake picked before duke in the acc nex year even if deng came back. also maryland will be a good team nex year. if deng does go then charlotte should def pick him. he will be a superstar and a great building block for this franchise


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke is hardly a lock for the Final Four a year from now even if Deng returns. They will not win the ACC next year either and this is coming from someone who likes Duke. 

It will either be Georgia Tech, Maryland or Wake Forest that wins the league. NC State might step up and win it if Hodge returns.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Duke is hardly a lock for the Final Four a year from now even if Deng returns. They will not win the ACC next year either and this is coming from someone who likes Duke.
> 
> It will either be Georgia Tech, Maryland or Wake Forest that wins the league. NC State might step up and win it if Hodge returns.


ur forgettin someone bud. i think their name is the north carolina tarheels. nex year they got three super juniors and will be experienced along with two of the top 10 freshman in the country. how can you go against em? they will be at least 9 deep. wake is gonna lose chris paul! how are they gonna win the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> ur forgettin someone bud. i think their name is the north carolina tarheels. nex year they got three super juniors and will be experienced along with two of the top 10 freshman in the country. how can you go against em? they will be at least 9 deep. wake is gonna lose chris paul! how are they gonna win the league.


Why are you so sure that Chris Paul is leaving but there is no chance that JR Smith or Rashad McCants could attempt to go pro? 

Not saying they will, but until the deadline passes there is no reason for me to keep picking UNC considering how much hype they caused this year and they lost to an overrated Texas team in the 2nd round.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

true they were very overrated this year. even as a unc fan ill admit that but next year they will have THE MOST talent in the acc and will go 9 deep. chris paul is way more likely to leave than either jr smith or rashad mccants. nex year unc will have a top 5 pg in the nation, a top 5 post player in the nation and the best pure scorer in the acc. plus they have two of the top 10 freshman. as good as paul and gray are i dont think wake has enough


----------

